# I'm going to try Sous Vide pastrami (mulligan)



## xray (Mar 2, 2017)

I picked up a 4lb corned brisket point yesterday. I will start the soaking process today after work.  My plan is to soak for 24 hrs.  After the soak, I will season overnight Friday and hopefully have the pastrami in the smoker early Saturday morning.

My original plan was to just smoke it until tender...but the weekend weather is supposed to be uncooperative (gusty winds/chilly temps). So instead I will follow Al's SV pastrami recipe.  I will smoke to 150ish IT and then SV for 24hrs at 155 degrees.

Here's what I'm working with:












IMG_0068.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 2, 2017


















IMG_0067.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 2, 2017






Stay tuned.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2017)

Since corned beef is always on sale this time of year.

There will probably be a lot of pastrami making going on.

Good luck with yours!

Al


----------



## xray (Mar 2, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Since corned beef is always on sale this time of year.
> 
> There will probably be a lot of pastrami making going on.
> 
> ...



Thanks Al, I'm sure there will be a ton of pastrami being made. I only ever see corned brisket on the shelves this time of the year.

I'll be following your SV method as close as possible. Is there anything you would do different? Now that you have an SV pastrami under your belt.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2017)

Xray said:


> Thanks Al, I'm sure there will be a ton of pastrami being made. I only ever see corned brisket on the shelves this time of the year.
> 
> I'll be following your SV method as close as possible. Is there anything you would do different? Now that you have an SV pastrami under your belt.


No I wouldn't change a thing.

Al


----------



## xray (Mar 3, 2017)

Rubbed and wrapped for tomorrow.












IMG_0074.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 3, 2017






I'm going to smoke until 150-155 IT. After that, it will be bagged and placed in a SV for approximately 24 hours.

One of the things I am worried about is  that I hope all of the fat from the point renders out during the sous vide process.  I'm hoping all of it becomes gelatinous and that I don't have globs of chewy fat.


----------



## xray (Mar 4, 2017)

Decided to smoke all the way because the weather cooperated. I just hit 190 IT and I will pull it off in a few minutes.


----------



## xray (Mar 4, 2017)

IMG_0076.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 4, 2017






Hit 190 in the thickest part. I have it resting in a cooler.


----------



## xray (Mar 5, 2017)

Final Pics:












IMG_0078.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_0079.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_0081.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_0084.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 5, 2017






The pastrami tasted delicious although a little chewy for my taste. This will be done again, except with a corned flat. Sorry I didn't SV this one...maybe the next one.


----------



## frootboi (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice looking meat there, has my mouth watering for pastrami


----------



## xray (May 3, 2017)

Here's my actual attempt at SV pastrami. Instead of starting a new thread, I figured I'd continue on this one since I never actually used my circulator the first time.

Here goes:












IMG_0247.JPG



__ xray
__ May 3, 2017






This was labeled as a flat cut...but it's really a piece of point and a piece of flat held together at the deckle. I was kind of bummed when I opened it.  Too late now to do anything about it.  I'll slice what I can. If I can't procure nice slices, I will end up cubing the pastrami and saving it for homemade hash.













IMG_0250.JPG



__ xray
__ May 3, 2017





 Here it is out of the smoker. About 4 hours.













IMG_0251.JPG



__ xray
__ May 3, 2017





Double sealed and double bagged.













IMG_0252.JPG



__ xray
__ May 3, 2017





On my work bench for the next 24 hours. This will soak at 155F as per Al's thread.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2017)

Final pics. I really enjoyed this as I ended up eating two sandwiches. The small amount that was left got cubed and vacuum sealed.












IMG_0256.JPG



__ xray
__ May 5, 2017


















IMG_0258.JPG



__ xray
__ May 5, 2017


















IMG_0259.JPG



__ xray
__ May 5, 2017


















IMG_0263.JPG



__ xray
__ May 5, 2017






This will be made again with a prettier flat to slice or even a round.  Thanks again Al!


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 9, 2017)

that looks awesome


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2017)

That looks Awesome, Xray!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Sammies too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## xray (May 9, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> that looks awesome






Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, Xray!!!:drool ---:points:
> 
> Looks Mighty Tasty!!:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks guys, it was very good! I already want to do another. I sent a picture to my old man, who doesn't text or barely uses a phone...he actually texted back "save me a taste."

I'm going to make another one for him.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2017)

Xray said:


> Thanks guys, it was very good! I already want to do another. I sent a picture to my old man, who doesn't text or barely uses a phone...he actually texted back "save me a taste."
> 
> I'm going to make another one for him.


Boy are you bringing back memories!!!----Look-Out---Story Coming!!!

When I was young, and living about 10 miles from my parents, my Dad would never call me because it would cost 10 or 15 cents.

But then after Vietnam, I got stationed in Hawaii for a year. Mrs Bear came down there to live with me.

While I was there, my Home Town High School (Quakertown) Football Team beat our Arch Rivals (Pennridge) on Thanksgiving Day 66 to 28. (Was 50 to 0 at Half-Time)

My Dad called me from PA to Hawaii to tell me about it---Cost him at least $7.

All you gotta do is get them excited, like your Ribs!!!

Bear


----------

